# Torque Wrenches



## Mark70 (Apr 29, 2010)

What type and brand of torque wrenches do you prefer? And your opinions on the ones sold at say menards and orielly's ....oreilly's carries the KD tools and Wilmar cant remember the brand at Menards...thanks in adavnce Mark


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

I personally like Craftsman hand tools, but KD, Channel Lock, Mac, Snap On are also all good tools, and I own some of many different brands. The rule I go by is if this is a tool you are not going to use on a regular basis, then the less expensive ones are probably fine. If it's going to be used a lot, then I think a better known brand may be in order.


----------



## junebug1701 (Jun 15, 2009)

I like Craftsman tools, but stay away from their Microtork line of torque wrenches. The plastic locking ring on the handle breaks and since it has only a 1-year warranty, Sears won't replace or repair it. They don't even sell a repair kit. We had several at my workplace and they all failed in the same way. Check the reviews on the Sears web site.


----------



## Mark70 (Apr 29, 2010)

Thanks guys....probably start looking into craftsman and snapon it probably wont be used daily but when i do i want to make sure it is gonna be accurate thanks again guys Mark


----------



## junebug1701 (Jun 15, 2009)

Here's something interesting I found on Amazon. It's a device that converts any 1/2" ratchet into a digital torque wrench. I don't know how well it works, but it seems to get good reviews:

http://www.amazon.com/Alltrade-940759-Powerbuilt-Digital-Adaptor/dp/B0031QPJZG


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

junebug1701 said:


> Here's something interesting I found on Amazon. It's a device that converts any 1/2" ratchet into a digital torque wrench. I don't know how well it works, but it seems to get good reviews:
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Alltrade-940759-Powerbuilt-Digital-Adaptor/dp/B0031QPJZG


That is neat, I think I am going to order one myself... :thumbsup:


----------



## Mark70 (Apr 29, 2010)

what ranges would i need for small engine work in both ft.lbs and in. lbs, in torque wrenches?


----------

